# App Error-exception ESocket errors



## stressed2 (Aug 15, 2004)

I have a gateway computer with win98 as operating system. We downloaded a Back to the Future screensaver and it all started there. When trying to conect to online. I keep getting app errors. I have internet access by cable modem.
Exception ESocket error in module Server.com at 000ABCOC
Windows soscket error [-1], on API 'wsACleanup'
Exception ESocket in module Dxsetup.exe at 0003A8C2
window socket error[-1], on API 'wsacleanup'
Access violation at address 00000009 write of address 7113AEB9 
[10014]bad address
These are different error messages at diffent times mostly with trying to open int internet explore and outlook express, anything that tries to connect to online.
Please someone help if anyone knows whats going on!!!!!


----------



## x7turtle7x (Aug 12, 2004)

Can you open internet explorer at all?


----------



## stressed (Jan 2, 2000)

I am having the same problem with my gateway, win 98! I can open the intenet explorer but then it flickers and doesn't load. Most of the times it freezes! I can't start other apps too!! Any ideas?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I see you had the problem back in August and just posted again today.

Has it existed all this time, or did you do something to resolve it then?

If it just began again, try restarting in MS-DOS mode from the shutdown menu.

At the DOS prompt enter:

scanreg /restore

and select a started registry from one of the last 4 dates which just predates it.

You may have a trojan or other viral infection causing the error. If you can run a full drive antivirus scan, hopefully with recent definitions, it may be able to find something.


----------

